# Mylands Cellulose Sanding Sealer



## RPM (Mar 6, 2005)

I picked up a can of this yesterday to compare to the sealer that I have been using.  The instructions were a bit vaugue, "Apply two thin coats with a brush or soft cloth when stationary.  Lightly rub down between with a fine abrasive or 0000 wire wool."  For those of you that use this, how long do you typically allow between coats and subsequent finishing?  This appears to be a shellac based product and I assume that I can put lacquer over this, is that corect?
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 6, 2005)

I put on 2 coats using a paper towel, let it dry for a minute or two and buff with 0000 steel wool
It is not a shellac based product.. it is a lacquer based sanding sealer and dries quickly in thin coats (thus the name Cellulose... lacquer is a nitrocellulose based product)... I usually smooth it with the steel wool and then do a 3-4 coat thick CA finish sanded to 12000MM wet and then use Hut Plastic Polish and Ren Wax... 
If you are using lacquer for your final finish, remember that lacquer needs to cure for a couple of days before final sanding and polishing... it usually takes about 4-9 days for lacquer to totally cure depending on humidity and temp...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Mar 6, 2005)

I put it on stationary.then add a LITTLE to a paper towel and turn the lathe on and "heat "in in liek a friction polish.
# coats all the same way.
This is the method reccomended by the guys a Woodturningz.
I have found it helps to MM starting with #5 or6 to level it off.
I then use 3 coats of Mylands high build friction polish applied the same way.
Then 3 coats of carnauba.
Jason at WT told me about this finish and It's great!
Oh after the carnauba sets for 12 hrs TSW!, of course!


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2005)

I too like the Myland Sanding Sealer but I have thinned mine with 50% Lacquer thinner. Penetrates better and is easier to burn in with a cloth.


----------



## Gary (Mar 10, 2005)

I've used the product and have been very satisfied with it. I use it the same way Tom does.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 11, 2005)

I put on while turning at slow speed. I use two coats. It dries almost instantly. By the time I put the cap back on the bottle and pick up my finish it is dry and ready for the finish. Good product.


----------

